# Errors creating 5.3.6 port...



## gazza (Apr 17, 2012)

All,

Tried creating MariaDB 5.3.6 port, but it seems to need a FreeBSD patch of some sort. I would like to install MariaDB 5.3.6 but would prefer to do it via the ports. Monty said the other day that 5.5.23 would not require the FreeBSD patches, but prefer not to goto this version yet.  Baby Steps....

Can anyone assist with getting MariaDB 5.3.6 into the ports collection?

Gazza


----------

